# Still no word from Oberon....



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Being their first day back I assumed I'd get an answer re: my custom order request......nope nada.........zip. I'm feeling very dissapointed.....I'm so excited to get my new Oberon and the wait is hard. Just need some support/reassurance from my fellow Oberon addicts.......anyone else having a hard time waiting?


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I ordered a ROH purple in the journal for my K2.  I am really beginning to wonder if i made a mistake and should just go with a K2 oberon.  I haven't heard anything about it shipping yet so I wonder if I am in time to change my order.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I ordered a ROH purple in the journal for my K2. I am really beginning to wonder if i made a mistake and should just go with a K2 oberon. I haven't heard anything about it shipping yet so I wonder if I am in time to change my order.


You must have missed the big notice on their site somehow. They close for three weeks starting around Christmas time. That's why your order hasn't shipped. They reopened today and will now start fufilling orders in the order they were received. I think you probably do have time to change your order if you like. Give them a call or shoot them an email.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

NM............


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Um, Pomlover, I was responding to AFS_NZ_IT's post, not yours. Sorry for not making that clearer. It seemed like she was wondering why her order hadn't shipped yet and if that meant she had time to change it. Sorry if I misread, AFS_NZ_IT!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea sorry caught that- which is why post was deleted. My bad


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

They never responded to my email either..... I asked if a certain cover was in stock to receive by "x" date and nothing.

Really disappointing as their site said they were returning emails   I sent an email to Noreve about a cover as well and nothing from them yet either... In both cases it's been over 2 weeks


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Casse- nothing is "in stock" at Oberon.....all products are made upon order. They keep no back stock.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Casse- nothing is "in stock" at Oberon.....all products are made upon order. They keep no back stock.


I just assumed they stocked covers with the comment about inventory  - must have meant raw materials...

This would have then been a very quick simple email to return


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, they just got back, I am sure they will get to everyone. They are really nice and I am sure they have a ton of orders and emails to deal with, it may take them a couple weeks to get to everything.


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

just wanted to let you know I am just as excited to get mine! I placed my order while they were on vacation, so I know it will take awhile. I just so excited so I can take my kindle out with me!!!!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

On Oberon watch here, too.  I initially ordered a Tree of Life in Saddle for my K2, a hummingbird motif card case in Saddle for myself, a Celtic knot motif card case in fern (I think) for a friend.  Then ordered  a Seaside motif for a 5 x 7 journal (also in Saddle).  Went back to the site and ordered a 6 x 9 journal in The Three Graces design in Saddle (thinking I could use it as a journal OR, with my Amazon case, as a cover for my K2), and a butterfly bookmark for me, a celtic design boomark for a friend.  All of these ordered while they were on their winter break!  Can I be a little obsessive?  Now I am concerned that I ordered all of my stuff in Saddle, though I love the look of leather in this color.  On a patient wait....or not so patient wait! If I love them (and I'm sure I will), I may have to order a different case in a bright color and a summer theme for the summer!!!!!  Wish they had a K2 cover or large journal with the hummingbird design!!!!!  Blue, Purple or Red??


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

eldereno said:


> On Oberon watch here, too. I initially ordered a Tree of Life in Saddle for my K2, a hummingbird motif card case in Saddle for myself, a Celtic knot motif card case in fern (I think) for a friend. Then ordered a Seaside motif for a 5 x 7 journal (also in Saddle). Went back to the site and ordered a 6 x 9 journal in The Three Graces design in Saddle (thinking I could use it as a journal OR, with my Amazon case, as a cover for my K2), and a butterfly bookmark for me, a celtic design boomark for a friend. All of these ordered while they were on their winter break! Can I be a little obsessive? Now I am concerned that I ordered all of my stuff in Saddle, though I love the look of leather in this color. On a patient wait....or not so patient wait! If I love them (and I'm sure I will), I may have to order a different case in a bright color and a summer theme for the summer!!!!! Wish they had a K2 cover or large journal with the hummingbird design!!!!! Blue, Purple or Red??


Wow, an oberon haul.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea...it's embarassing!  But keep in mind that my birthday comes soon after Christmas!  Anyway I can find to justify!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

eldereno said:


> On Oberon watch here, too. I initially ordered a Tree of Life in Saddle for my K2, a hummingbird motif card case in Saddle for myself, a Celtic knot motif card case in fern (I think) for a friend. Then ordered a Seaside motif for a 5 x 7 journal (also in Saddle). Went back to the site and ordered a 6 x 9 journal in The Three Graces design in Saddle (thinking I could use it as a journal OR, with my Amazon case, as a cover for my K2), and a butterfly bookmark for me, a celtic design boomark for a friend. All of these ordered while they were on their winter break! Can I be a little obsessive? Now I am concerned that I ordered all of my stuff in Saddle, though I love the look of leather in this color. On a patient wait....or not so patient wait! If I love them (and I'm sure I will), I may have to order a different case in a bright color and a summer theme for the summer!!!!! Wish they had a K2 cover or large journal with the hummingbird design!!!!! Blue, Purple or Red??


Wow! I envy you...I wish I was rich and could afford a huge order like that! I absolutely love Oberon's stuff. (I have a Purple Roof of Heaven cover, a Forest journal and a Tree of Life card case) It's expensive but you do get what you pay for and it's worth every dime.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> You must have missed the big notice on their site somehow. They close for three weeks starting around Christmas time. That's why your order hasn't shipped. They reopened today and will now start fufilling orders in the order they were received. I think you probably do have time to change your order if you like. Give them a call or shoot them an email.


I saw the notice. I was just thinking that I would be getting a email of shipment soon. I couldn't remember the exact date and had been checking my email after the kids headed back to school.

Can I exchange the journal if I don't like it for the kindle 2 cover? I really like the hinge system but I also liked slipping my hand in the oberon K1 cover when I read.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I saw the notice. I was just thinking that I would be getting a email of shipment soon. I couldn't remember the exact date and had been checking my email after the kids headed back to school.
> 
> Can I exchange the journal if I don't like it for the kindle 2 cover? I really like the hinge system but I also liked slipping my hand in the oberon K1 cover when I read.


Since they don't actually put the cover together until they get the order, my guess is that it will be a few days yet.

I doubt they will do an exchange. Unless they have made a mistake, generally all orders are final.

However, if you find you don't like it, I am sure someone here would be willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

1/12/10 I posted "On Oberon watch here, too.  I initially ordered a Tree of Life in Saddle for my K2, a hummingbird motif card case in Saddle for myself, a Celtic knot motif card case in fern (I think) for a friend.  Then ordered  a Seaside motif for a 5 x 7 journal (also in Saddle).  Went back to the site and ordered a 6 x 9 journal in The Three Graces design in Saddle (thinking I could use it as a journal OR, with my Amazon case, as a cover for my K2), and a butterfly bookmark for me, a celtic design boomark for a friend.  All of these ordered while they were on their winter break!  Can I be a little obsessive?  Now I am concerned that I ordered all of my stuff in Saddle, though I love the look of leather in this color.  On a patient wait....or not so patient wait! If I love them (and I'm sure I will), I may have to order a different case in a bright color and a summer theme for the summer!!!!!  Wish they had a K2 cover or large journal with the hummingbird design!!!!!  Blue, Purple or Red??"

Was emailed today that all of the items have been shipped.  Now, how long does it take to get from the West Coast to the East Coast?  There is tracking but no estimated delivery date.

I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Donna, did you have it shipped UPS or USPS? 

USPS is faster and takes about 3 days to get to East Coast. UPS usually takes about a week.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I never did receive a response from Oberon or Noreve on the questions I sent. I know Oberon was on vacation for a couple weeks but they've been back a week and based on the CS talked about on this board I'm quite suprised that they never responded


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like the three packages were shipped FedEx.  There is tracking now and the estimated delivery date is 1/22/10.  Hope they are here sooner.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered a Da Vince K2 case and an amulet on 12/30. I never saw the notice that they were out. I finally saw a shipping notice! It shipped 1/15/10! They were probably overwhelmed with work and orders so they plunged right in and just worked to get the shipments out. They don't really need to talk to me, just send my cover! (grin)

I ordered a CD at the same time and all I get are e-mails saying "we're overloaded", "the shipment was delayed", etc. I guess either hearing or not hearing is ok with me - just send the order as soon as possible.

I have high expectations for this expensive Oberon cover. I hope I'm not disappointed! I want to feel like I'm reading an old old old historic type manuscript and yet have the latest, greatest technology when I open the case! Am I wacko? (probably).


----------

